# Bouncy/unsettled rear suspension on 540iT...



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

*Unsettled rear suspension on 540iT...*

I bought my 2000 540iT wagon a month ago (36,000 miles), and I've since noticed that the rear suspension feels a little unsettled over bumps at highway speeds. It's kind of like the feeling I used to get in my old Z3 with the old trailing arm suspension- it's like there's a tiny bit of lateral movement back there.

No odd noises or anything like that from the suspension at all...

Is this just a characteristic of the Touring model and it's self-leveling suspension, or should I take it in to get checked out? I guess it can't hurt to have my independent BMW specialist take a quick look at it...but figured I'd ask first and see if anyone else has had this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Probably worn out shocks.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Really? At only 36k??


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Probably worn out shocks.


Not so simple on a SLS car like a E39 Touring. I don't know about the newer systems, but the 80s/early 90s SLS fail at 60k intervals if you're lucky, sonner if you're not. There are quite a few parts involved in the system. It might be as simple as the SLS hydraulic fluid being low, to leaks in the system or worse. I don't know if there is a way to remove SLS on a E39 Touring, but that was what was routinely done on early cars (including my M6).


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks. Sounds complicated to me...I guess I'll take it in and have them check out the things you mentioned.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I did a few more searches on the web and it seems like all self-leveling tourings have this character flaw. Not a big deal really, but I'm glad it's considered "normal."


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Good to know...I complained to the BMW dealership about ours (bought used at 67000 km) about the floatiness/undamped feeling over bumps at speed....said it was normal...

I guess I'm just used to the M3 ride...good to know that I'm not imagining things.

May have to upgrade the suspension...Wheels first though


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

My 1999 540IT is ok at 97k miles. Check your tire pressure also, try a few PSI lower than the current setting. I'm using 36 psi front, 38 psi rear. I have the M5 rear swaybar, but I doubt that it makes any different in term of lateral movement.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Matrixz- does your car have the sport suspension? I wonder if that makes a difference...


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, I have the sports suspension.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

GJR,

My car is the same year and model as yours, with the Sport Package (same color too), with similar mileage on the odo: 41,128. Like TheMatrixz, I haven't experienced any squirrelly behavior form the rear suspension. The car tracks and handles really well. Maybe you should have it looked at...

-Mark


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks Markseven- maybe I will, just to be on the safe side. And I must compliment you on your color choice by the way. Great minds think alike.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

GJR,

Haha, you too! :thumbup: Post a pic of your car when you get a minute. Is there a Touring club out there somewhere? If not, there should be.

Mark


----------

